# Shoggoths in Bloom by Elizabeth Bear



## Leyline (Dec 11, 2009)

Superb story, almost an anti-Lovecraftian Cthulu mythos tale. 

Shoggoths In Bloom


----------



## moderan (Dec 11, 2009)

Freakin' terrific tale.


----------



## Leyline (Dec 11, 2009)

Yep, I actually happened across the issue of _Asimov's_ it appeared in. It won the Hugo this year. Bear is pretty cool to put so many stories on her site for free.


----------

